# Looking for RP Partner(s) for Some Casual NSFW Fun [CLOSED]



## Cobalt_ (May 29, 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for some people to have some ERP fun with on Discord. This is my first time reaching out to do this with people other than my partner, so I hope you can forgive some nerves. Approaching OOC is appreciated.

I have several OCs of varying species and genders, and I feel comfortable playing either gender, so I am sure we can find something we'll both enjoy. I have several anthro MLP OCs I can use, or a male and female wolf depending on your tastes! I have many visual references of each so you can have a good picture of them in your mind.

You can view my F-List here to see if we share some kinks, please be sure to ask about anything in the "maybe" category, anything in "No" is a hard no: (NSFW) https://www.f-list.net/c/akim p

Feel free to reach out to me in PMs, but I am primarily looking to RP on Discord. I'll give my Discord ID to people in PMs.

Thanks for reading this, hope to see you soon!

EDIT: My availability for RP is Tuesdays, Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. I work nightshifts on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays and won't be around to chat or RP on those days. Thanks ^u^

EDIT 2: Closing this for now and taking a break from RPing for a little while.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

I have characters, but a lot of them either turn into giants or are mystical creatures so yeah. Plus not liking supervillains is an extra yikes from me.


----------



## Cobalt_ (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have characters, but a lot of them either turn into giants or are mystical creatures so yeah. Plus not liking supervillains is an extra yikes from me.


Ah, yeah I do prefer a more grounded ERP, but thank you for your interest and checking the F-List anyway!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Akim_ said:


> Ah, yeah I do prefer a more grounded ERP, but thank you for your interest and checking the F-List anyway!



You're welcome. I like RP's that are over the top.


----------



## uwuellis (May 30, 2021)

I’d be interested if 18+. I’m new to the whole furry rp thing though so you may have to guide me a bit uwu. I’m an Avian so double UwU!


----------



## Cobalt_ (May 30, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> I’d be interested if 18+. I’m new to the whole furry rp thing though so you may have to guide me a bit uwu. I’m an Avian so double UwU!


PM sent! Still open to others!


----------



## Doom11 (May 30, 2021)

I could maybe do something FxF wolf related. But I'm mostly a vanilla person if that's okay with you. My only other likes really are incest and forced attraction/hypnosis.


----------



## Cobalt_ (May 30, 2021)

Doom11 said:


> I could maybe do something FxF wolf related. But I'm mostly a vanilla person if that's okay with you. My only other likes really are incest and forced attraction/hypnosis.


Definitely interested! Dropped you a PM!
Still open to meet more interested people!


----------



## Katazrophic (May 30, 2021)

Id be interested in doing an rp with ya! I got a variety of OCS I do rp as, and could definitely plan something out with ya! ^^


----------

